# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Πίσω φως στο μηχανάκι μου

## spiroslouis7

Πολύ καλησπέρα σας,

Παρατήρησα το εξής περίεργο σήμερα στο μηχανάκι:

Αν δεν έχω τα φώτα θέσεως ή πορείας ανοιχτά τότε το πίσω φως όταν πατάω φρένο ανάβει κανονικά.
Από την άλλη αν έχω τα παραπάνω φώτα ανοιχτά τότε το πίσω δεν ανάβει καθόλου είτε πατάω φρένο είτε όχι. Το φως τις πινακίδας πάντως ανάβει.

Τι μπορεί να είναι ρε παιδιά;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## ezizu

Έχεις τσεκάρεις την λάμπα ; 
Νομίζω από εκεί θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις .

----------


## spiroslouis7

Ναι φίλε μου. Αφού ανάβει όταν δεν είναι τα άλλα φώτα ανοιχτά

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πολύ καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Παρατήρησα το εξής περίεργο σήμερα στο μηχανάκι:
> 
> Αν δεν έχω τα φώτα θέσεως ή πορείας ανοιχτά τότε το πίσω φως όταν πατάω φρένο ανάβει κανονικά.
> Από την άλλη αν έχω τα παραπάνω φώτα ανοιχτά τότε το πίσω δεν ανάβει καθόλου είτε πατάω φρένο είτε όχι. Το φως τις πινακίδας πάντως ανάβει.
> 
> Τι μπορεί να είναι ρε παιδιά;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Για εμένα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με καλώδιο γείωσης. Τώρα το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχεις κακή γείωση στην πίσω λάμπα αλλά επιφυλάσομε για το αν είναι απαραίτητα εκεί το πρόβλημα. Θα μπορούσε να λείπη γείωση και σε μπροστινή λάμπα και να κάνει αυτό το πρόβλημα πίσω.

----------


## ezizu

> Ναι φίλε μου. Αφού ανάβει όταν δεν είναι τα άλλα φώτα ανοιχτά


 Κοίταξε το κατάλαβα ότι ανάβει η λάμπα ,αν δεν ανάψεις τα φώτα,αλλά πως είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η λάμπα και δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα. Σαφώς και δεν αποκλείω να υπάρχει αλλού πρόβλημα.
Εγώ όμως θα έλεγχα πρώτα την λάμπα και μετά θα έψαχνα παρακάτω το κύκλωμα .

----------


## spiroslouis7

Ευχαριστώ κατα 'ρχας για τις απαντήσεις σας.

1) Για να ελέγξω τη λάμπα πρέπει να έχω μια άλλη για να γίνει αυτό;
2) Για να ελέγξω τη γείωση; Πρέπει με το πολύμετρο σαν να μετράω δίοδο;

----------


## nyannaco

Η κατάσταση της μπαταρίας σου είναι σίγουρα εντάξει; Γιατί θυμάμαι από τα νειάτα μου που είχα μηχανάκι, ότι όταν η μπαταρία ήταν πεσμένη τρελλαινόντουσαν τα ηλεκτρικά.

----------


## spiroslouis7

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν το μετακινώ πολύ αλλά εχθές έκανα μερικές βόλτες με πολλές στροφές σε κάθε ταχύτητα αλλά δεν είδα διαφορά. Φαντάζομαι θα τρεμόπαιζε αν ήταν αυτό το θέμα.

Τώρα έχουνε αρχίσει να μου μπαίνουν ιδέες για την υγρασία που είχε πριν λίγες μέρες εδώ. (είχε πολύ υγρασία όμως...)

----------


## ioannislab

Ποιο μηχανακι εχεις?
Η πισω λαμπα στα μηχανακια ειναι συνηθως διπλη, δηλαδη εχει δυο ξεχωριστα νηματα ενα για τα θεσεως και ενα για το στοπ. Ξεκινα απο την λαμπα και σιγουρεψου οτι τα δυο νηματα της ειναι ενταξει οπως και οι επαφες της και μετα ψαξε τα κυκλωματα. Επισης θες να πεις οτι οταν εχεις ανοιχτα τα φωτα θεσεως τοτε το πισω κοκκινο φαναρι-στοπ ειναι σβηστο τελειως και δεν αναβει ουτε με το φρενο? Η ειναι αναμενο ως θεσεως και οταν πατα το φρενο δεν αναβει περισσοτερο?

----------


## spiroslouis7

Αν κάποιο άλλο φως είναι ανοιχτό το πίσω φως δεν ανάβει καθόλου.(σαν να έχει καεί) Αν κανένα άλλο φως είναι ανοιχτό δουλεύει κανονικά με το φρένο.(προφανώς δεν δουλεύει συνέχεια γιατί δεν είναι η κανονική του κατάσταση αν έχεις τον διακόπτη των φώτων κλειστό)

----------


## spiroslouis7

Το μηχανάκι είναι αυτό εδώ http://www.car.gr/classifieds/bikes/view/1860508/

----------


## ioannislab

Λογω ευρωπαϊκης ενωσης τα μηχανακια δεν εχουν διακοπτη για να κλεινουν τελειως τα φωτα ( αν δεν κανω λαθος απο το 2004 και μετα) και ο μονος διακοπτης που εχουν ειναι για μικρη η μεγαλη σκαλα και ολα τα φωτα αναβουν με το που μπαινει στο ον το κλειδι. Για αυτο ρωτησα αν δουλευει συνεχεια. Τωρα βεβαια δεν αποκλειω το συγκεκριμενο να εχει τετοιο διακοπτη. Για αρχη ελεγξε την λαμπα και τις επαφες της και μετα ψαξε για το κυκλωμα. Η υγρασια παιζει ρολο. Για να ελεγξεις αν η επαφη του ντουι της λαμπας εχει γειωση μπορεις με το πολυμετρο στη θεση της διοδου να το ελεγξεις. Οσο για την λαμπα μπορεις να την βγαλεις και να την δεις οπτικα αν τα νηματα και οι επαφες τις ειναι ενταξει οπως επισης και να τις δωσεις ταση απ'ευθειας απο την μπαταρια ή απο αλλη 12 βολτη πηγη για να δεις αν αναβουν τα νηματα. Επισης μπορεις να αγορασεις και μια καινουρια προληπτικα ( δεν ειναι ακριβες). Τελος σου προτεινω να μετρησεις την μπαταρια για να δεις ποση ταση εχει και επισης να μετρησεις τις επαφες του ντουι οταν ειναι ανοικτα τα φωτα και οταν πατας φρενο αλλα και ταυτοχρονα για να δεις τι ταση εχουν κι δεχεται σωστα ταση η λαμπα.

----------


## spiroslouis7

Ωραία αύριο θα το παλέψω, με το φως της ημέρας.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου το προβλημα υπηρχε ή ειναι καινουργιο? 
για εμενα ξεκινα απο τα απλα. ελεγχος γειωσης της λαμπας, και αλλαγη της λαμπας. μετα αλλαγη της μπαταριας αν ειναι παλια. ε μετα παμε στα πιο δυσκολα.

----------


## spiroslouis7

Χθες προχθές το παρατήρησα. Δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από μήνα.

----------


## spiroslouis7

Παιδιά καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Μάλλον θα το πάω στον μηχανικό :S Δεν βλέπω να μπορώ να βγάζω άκρη..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

πως θα βγάλεις άκρη όταν απλά λες "έχω ένα μηχανάκι" .. δώσε ακριβή στοιχεία από το μηχανάκι Μάρκα μοντέλο χαρακτηριστικά κτλ
https://www.google.gr/search?q=lifan...w=1280&bih=705

(εκτός τα ακριβή στοιχεία .. και αφού εντοπιστεί το σχετικό διάγραμμα ) θα πρέπει να μας πεις αν στο παρελθόν πασπάτεψαν τίποτα "επιστήμονες" το μηχανάκι σου . ή έβαλες εσύ κάποια πρόσθετα πάνω στο κύκλωμα κτλ

----------


## spiroslouis7

Θα ορκιζόμουν ότι το είχα στείλει τουλάχιστον σε post :S

Μιας και θα πάει σε μηχανικό να του αλλάξει τα φώτα (κυριολεκτικά :S ) δεν έχει σημασία αλλά για την ιστορία είναι αυτό kenbo kb125-7e με πρώτη άδεια κυκλοφορίας το 2009 όπως γράφει η άδεια.(το εργοστασιακό του είναι kenbo yx125-7e)

----------

